# CO unable to verify reported PTE score



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Hellp Expats,

I just had a talk with my agent. There is a problem in confirming my PTE score by DIBP. I have already reported my score on the day of my exam itself, which is on 22nd July. But the CO informed my agent in trouble of validating my score. I have had chat with Pearson about this issue and I cannot resubmit my score again. How can I resolve this issue ? Looks like this is the only thing that is holding up in getting my grant. Need advise from the experts.


----------



## Attentionseeker (Jan 15, 2016)

I have always thought about this scenario. I guess you have to push Pearson to send your score again.


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Has anyone came across this peculiar situation ?

I need any kind of advise.


----------



## rdak (Sep 7, 2015)

Still looking for reply from someone.


----------



## KeeDa (Sep 1, 2014)

As advised by Attentionseeker above, did you try speaking to, or writing to pearsons about this problem?


----------



## aurora.a (Oct 28, 2015)

Great. I will also be in this situation. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Tata1983 (Mar 23, 2016)

rdak said:


> Hellp Expats,
> 
> I just had a talk with my agent. There is a problem in confirming my PTE score by DIBP. I have already reported my score on the day of my exam itself, which is on 22nd July. But the CO informed my agent in trouble of validating my score. I have had chat with Pearson about this issue and I cannot resubmit my score again. How can I resolve this issue ? Looks like this is the only thing that is holding up in getting my grant. Need advise from the experts.


Did you or your agent try from Send your score report - Pearson only?


----------



## FAIS (May 8, 2014)

rdak said:


> Hellp Expats,
> 
> I just had a talk with my agent. There is a problem in confirming my PTE score by DIBP. I have already reported my score on the day of my exam itself, which is on 22nd July. But the CO informed my agent in trouble of validating my score. I have had chat with Pearson about this issue and I cannot resubmit my score again. How can I resolve this issue ? Looks like this is the only thing that is holding up in getting my grant. Need advise from the experts.


Did you mention "Test Taker ID" or "Registration ID" in your EOI and Visa Application?

If you have mentioned Test Taker ID, they will not be able to validate your score and you will have to provide them "Registration ID".


----------



## nishant4u97 (Jul 20, 2016)

Hi rdak - can you please let me know on how you resolved this issue? I am in same situation now.. 
Hope to hear back from someone with solution please. 

Thanks


----------



## nishant4u97 (Jul 20, 2016)

Issue resolved. Contacted Pearson technical team via email, they provided reg id ... forwarded same to DIBP [ CO] and all worked fine. 

Thank you!


----------



## Vijayabaskar (Jul 23, 2015)

nishant4u97 said:


> Issue resolved. Contacted Pearson technical team via email, they provided reg id ... forwarded same to DIBP [ CO] and all worked fine.
> 
> Thank you!


Hi Nishant, could you please tell me if it is the same Registration ID that is mentioned in the Score Report? So, should we ask the CO to use Reg ID instead of Test Taker ID?


----------



## santsu (Aug 14, 2017)

Hi Nishant, 
I do not see Send Score button in my PTE page. its is because its been more than 24 months of taking the test. I would like to know if the CO can accept the Reg ID to consider my PTE. given that the PTE is valid for 36 months for applying the Visa.


----------



## santsu (Aug 14, 2017)

what was the out come? I am in the same situation. will the pdf report be accepted by the CO?


----------



## Anamica23 (Aug 17, 2016)

santsu said:


> what was the out come? I am in the same situation. will the pdf report be accepted by the CO?


1.) You can push pearson to send it to DIBP. 
2.) Also once you are lodging VISA you have to upload to PTE score card... so dont worry, they will see it

If you have already uploaded.. no big issue


----------



## hellojackie (Jul 10, 2017)

santsu said:


> what was the out come? I am in the same situation. will the pdf report be accepted by the CO?


Hi, how did it go with your PTE score report?? Help.. Thanks.


----------

